# trim-tex glue



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

how to keep glue from spiting all offer the place and keeping a nice flow of glue where you want it ...if you use trim tex glue this will help !!!!! also I feel trim tex should off made sometime like like this ...its great for clean up and and so much more ....but I let them work on there van :whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> how to keep glue from spiting all offer the place and keeping a nice flow of glue where you want it ...if you use trim tex glue this will help !!!!! also I feel trim tex should off made sometime like like this ...its great for clean up and and so much more ....but I let them work on there van :whistling2:


dont mess with icerock:thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

This is about the only product I DO NOT like from TT. Needing to sheild any surface you're spraying next to ie windows/ceiling grid, not cool. 3m super 77 for me :yes:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Philma, the reason 847 is a Web spray pattern is to fill more crevices. The top surface of drywall and the bottom surface of (bond surface) our mud legs are not as flat as you think. The hole punching on the beads does leave slight burrs around the edges. The thicker web spay pattern does a much better job bridging and filling those voids and crevices and provides a much stronger bond. 77 is a fine product but designed for general purpose use and arts and crafts and has a fine mist spray pattern. FYI we do have a fine mist spray adhesive, Tex11 just as good as 77 and $5 less cost. Please use our Tex11 as a texture prep on exposed vinyl surfaces prior to applying textures, plasters ect. Trust me it works great! 

Just remember with all spray adhesives, Pressure is the key to maximum bond. 

What I like to do when installing L beads or any bead near a door or window frame is using one of the Long boxes the bead comes in as a spray table. Dry fit the bead first, then spray two medium coats of 847 onto the bead only and immediately install and pressure with the free yellow tool that is provided in every case of 847, then staple every 4-6" with divergent staples. This method eliminates any overspray.

For corner beads, ultimate bond is spray both surfaces and pressure on. 

We also have available 848 citrus cleaner that removes adhesive from your hands and overspray from surfaces. 

Have a happy weekend!
Joe


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

this is how I did my trim the other day 
made my lines
sprayed wall and trim
used tool to push trim tight to wall
added some staples
took the tip off the glue and put it on the cleaner
sprayed cleaner on any glue on the outside of trim and fingers
put tip back on to glue for the next corner


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Trim-Tex said:


> Philma, the reason 847 is a Web spray pattern is to fill more crevices. The top surface of drywall and the bottom surface of (bond surface) our mud legs are not as flat as you think. The hole punching on the beads does leave slight burrs around the edges. The thicker web spay pattern does a much better job bridging and filling those voids and crevices and provides a much stronger bond. 77 is a fine product but designed for general purpose use and arts and crafts and has a fine mist spray pattern. FYI we do have a fine mist spray adhesive, Tex11 just as good as 77 and $5 less cost. Please use our Tex11 as a texture prep on exposed vinyl surfaces prior to applying textures, plasters ect. Trust me it works great!
> 
> Just remember with all spray adhesives, Pressure is the key to maximum bond.
> 
> ...


Will have to try your Tex 11 :thumbsup: The web spray is one issue I had with the 847, being pink was the other, it really stands out hitting T-bar or window mullion , but as you said, double spraying the bead is a work around that. Really only a minor peeve I have with one product, I still love you guys :rockon:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Philma, the reason 847 is a Web spray pattern is to fill more crevices. The top surface of drywall and the bottom surface of (bond surface) our mud legs are not as flat as you think. The hole punching on the beads does leave slight burrs around the edges. The thicker web spay pattern does a much better job bridging and filling those voids and crevices and provides a much stronger bond. 77 is a fine product but designed for general purpose use and arts and crafts and has a fine mist spray pattern. FYI we do have a fine mist spray adhesive, Tex11 just as good as 77 and $5 less cost. Please use our Tex11 as a texture prep on exposed vinyl surfaces prior to applying textures, plasters ect. Trust me it works great!
> 
> Just remember with all spray adhesives, Pressure is the key to maximum bond.
> 
> ...


So Joe, owner of Trim-Tex

I notice you say your spray glue leaves a thicker web pattern, to fill any crevices in your bead. Since your saying the machining process of manufacturing your vinyl bead dose not leave a perfectly smooth surface for bonding. So this leads me to ask the question of you?

Would it be feasible to use your spray glue on your low profile mudset bead, since a certain Drywall talk member (







) said I was idiot for doing so.

And if it is okay to use the spray on glue for the low profile mudset bead, would this make MOOSE BOY WRONG:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> So Joe, owner of Trim-Tex
> 
> I notice you say your spray glue leaves a thicker web pattern, to fill any crevices in your bead. Since your saying the machining process of manufacturing your vinyl bead dose not leave a perfectly smooth surface for bonding. So this leads me to ask the question of you?
> 
> ...


I called you an idiot because you argued that you weren't using mudset beads, then uploaded photo's OF mudset beads.
You were sent "low profile" mudset beads to do testing on.
How would the testing be valid if you didn't apply them properly? 

Of course you can use spray for applying them.
Hell, you can use Gerber baby food to apply them for all I care!








I just wanted to inform you that you were in fact using mudset beads.
So that you could apply them properly, so that the results from your tests would be accurate.
The test, which is actually supposed to be how much mud they need to fill. They we're reduced to a lower profile so that they would take less mud and not have to be feathered as far.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> How would the testing be valid if you didn't apply them properly?


So how is it I did not install them properly?

I will admit to not knowing the exact name of the bead I was using. I knew Trim-tex was sending a lower profile bead to test. I assumed they made the nose a smaller profile, since that was something I was always suggesting ( I thought someone may of actually listened to me for once:whistling2. Then you were saying the feet/footy pads were made smaller from .03 to .01 one something or other, which is what gave them their lower profile.

I'm doing my testing in a garage, that only gets a tape and a coat. I did one bulk head system with the spray on glue, and used a bead roller. The other bulk head I did the usual way I do bullnose vinyl bead. Compound tube, bead applicator, and roller, with a half coat right away.

(((If it were the house, I would of added mud max or white glue, if I had some:whistling2))

Closets and garages, that's where you experiment:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> So how is it I did not install them properly?


You were using spray adhesive to install mudset beads.
Which you then said you were going to impact.
I was just pointing out the manufacturers suggested installation specifications.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You were using spray adhesive to install mudset beads.
> Which you then said you were going to impact.
> I was just pointing out the manufacturers suggested installation specifications.


Yeah, think I said I was going to whack them, but I actually wanted to pull on them........ But it was too hard to:blink:.......... So I ended up whacking them

There have been lots of vids done on whacking bead (you and Joe included). What we need is a test pulling on them. That may show how a building may twist and pull on something. Maybe some type of scale with a hook on it, see how many Pds per sq inch it takes to pull a bead off.......

So you should do a video on

Paper vs vinyl :thumbup:

Attach a whole bunch of beads one foot long to some drywall, using all types of install methods,,,,, and pull on them


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yeah, think I said I was going to whack them, but I actually wanted to pull on them........ But it was too hard to:blink:.......... So I ended up whacking them
> 
> There have been lots of vids done on whacking bead (you and Joe included). What we need is a test pulling on them. That may show how a building may twist and pull on something. Maybe some type of scale with a hook on it, see how many Pds per sq inch it takes to pull a bead off.......
> 
> ...


How did this turn into more work for me?!?! :blink:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Joes got a machine that does that


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

They already did a pull off test 2Buck.... They did that first and then we asked them to do an impact test.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> So Joe, owner of Trim-Tex
> 
> I notice you say your spray glue leaves a thicker web pattern, to fill any crevices in your bead. Since your saying the machining process of manufacturing your vinyl bead dose not leave a perfectly smooth surface for bonding. So this leads me to ask the question of you?
> 
> ...


First off I'm sad that no one liked my fill,more,crevices poke 

2buck, when I sent you the trick stuff for super secret testing ( glue it or mud it ) I wasn't expecting you to reveal or release secret stuff until we reviewed all the data. :whistling2: PT, I like the choice of super sticky baby food 

Joe


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> PT, I like the choice of super sticky baby food
> 
> Joe


I would rather eat baby food, rather than the chit Moose boy tries to feed me all the time 

It can get fairly deep at times


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I would rather eat baby food, rather than the chit Moose boy tries to feed me all the time
> 
> It can get fairly deep at times


2 bucks lunch


----------

